# man shrimp is expencive what eals can i use tht



## TriFORCE (Sep 12, 2005)

what else can i use that is cheaper??????


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I use lobster, salmon, caviar or swordfish


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

TriFORCE said:


> what else can i use that is cheaper??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silversides 
catfish nuggets


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

TriFORCE said:


> what else can i use that is cheaper??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?? Your buying some expensive shrimp then. Wait till they go on sale (check the papers on the weekend) and when some is on sale go pick it up in bulk. I usually pay about 2.99-4.99 a lb for white/tiger shrimp. Dont buy from the deli, go to the seafood freezer section. Make sure u thaw em out completly before feeding


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> TriFORCE said:
> 
> 
> > what else can i use that is cheaper??????
> ...


in my area, Ralphs sell reg raw shrimp for 25-40 cents a piece.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

I buy all my fish food at Food 4 Less, its so cheap


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Just bought several 2 lb bag of catfish nuggets @ $3.00 (Winco Foods).


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

sorry, couldn't let it stand it was a joke lol
I just by the frozen shrimp and tear it apart for little guys. The frozen shrimp you can get cheap.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I think frozen shrimp is actually very affordable.

Try to buy stuff in bulk if you can.


----------



## TriFORCE (Sep 12, 2005)

yea i when to a diffrent store and got a sweet supply for 16$ thx sorry for the trouble







it should last like a month or too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

no trouble .


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

supermarkets always have shrimp on sale.. the lowest i see it for around here is 4.99 for mediums. I work in a seafood department so i know prices

cheap fish to use...
whiting, croakers, basa, butterfish(could feed whole for bigger ps). Frozen squid is also realy cheap. About 5.00 for a 3 lb box(approximately 15 big squids).

Also check with the person in the department to see if they have anything thats not the freshest. They will ussually sell it for a reduced price, atleast they do at pathmark. Its still good but needs to be frozen right away.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

beefheart is the cheapest meaty food avaiable. You can try cocktail shrimp if you think market shrimp is too expensive.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

the frozen tiger shrimp from Winco foods is the way to go.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Is shrimp really that expensive? Here I get 2lbs for 3$.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

another way to go is find an oriental market, they usually have good prices on frozen fishes. Smelt is a good way to go.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Feeding and Nutrition forum


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I use nightcrawlers. $3.49 for 24 at Waltmart.


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

I would say the best place to go is a Asian market or store. Should be very cheap. I got taken at my grocery store when i payed 25 bux for a pound of jumbo shrimp, oh well theres still some left after 2 months.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Just bought several 2 lb bag of catfish nuggets @ $3.00 (Winco Foods).
> [snapback]1192948[/snapback]​


Yeah love the nugget...........


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah, find an asian market in your area. I love shopping there because it has such a huge variety of things I can feed my piranhas for really cheap, and there are lots of live things too.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

You must be buying at the wrong place, I buy a frozen shrimp ring for $3.99 CAN and it's got about 50 shrimp or so on it.


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

When you guys say shrimp, you mean the "uncooked" right? I've just started getting my fish on shrimp and I can't seem to find a bag of uncooked shrimp. All the grocery stores seem to sell cooked-shrimp bags and I'm a little apprehensive on whether to feed that to my piranhas. Does it matter to them.. healthwise?

I end up buying the uncooked from A&P for $1.50/100gms.. pretty expensive


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

normally your grociers will have bags of uncooked shrimp in the frozen seafood section. Its alswo usually much cheaper that buying it from the deli. You should check out the weekend papers for specials on shrimp at your local stores.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

kamath said:


> When you guys say shrimp, you mean the "uncooked" right?


The shrimp I buy is cooked


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

I buy shrimp at $1.99 a pound without the head!!! They sell those at asian markets. It lasted me for a month.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Nethius said:


> kamath said:
> 
> 
> > When you guys say shrimp, you mean the "uncooked" right?
> ...


Cooked shrimp can actually be deprived of nutrients and can contain preservatives.

Stick with frozen preservative free shrimp.


----------

